# Question about Stihl serial numbers



## mdavid (Jun 22, 2007)

Does anyone know how to determine the age of a Stihl chainsaw by their serial numbers? Thanks.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 22, 2007)

There is NO inherent coding of date in the serial number. You can ask Stihl, or just post it here and we'll give you a rough (or exact) idea.


----------



## rupedoggy (Jun 22, 2007)

How many times has this question been asked?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 23, 2007)

one less that "can I use 50:1 in my .."


----------



## mdavid (Jun 23, 2007)

Not sure I understand the randomness in the universe thing with serial numbers, but thanks for the response. Also the humor.


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 23, 2007)

mdavid said:


> Not sure I understand the randomness in the universe thing with serial numbers, but thanks for the response. Also the humor.



Some Husky saws age can be determined by the serial number. Stihl just asigns a random number to the unit, and you can only tell the age if the dealer/buyer registered it through Stihl.

So..........whats the number?


----------



## mdavid (Jun 23, 2007)

BostonBull has given me hope. I have 18 Stihl chainwaws. Could we start with this one: 260945597. Hint: Farm Boss.


----------



## mdavid (Jun 23, 2007)

chainwaws should read chainsaws. Stupid.


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 23, 2007)

Product Type : Chain Saws Model : MS290 Serial Number : 260945597 

Product Registration Registered to : Snyder Bros Inc
409 Butler Rd
Kittanning, PA 16201-4403
USA Date Purchased : 01/27/2005 


Primary Use :


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 23, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Product Type : Chain Saws Model : MS290 Serial Number : 260945597
> 
> Product Registration Registered to : Snyder Bros Inc
> 409 Butler Rd
> ...




Interesting...............thats about 40 miles from me!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 24, 2007)

Stihl's numbers are not random.. they are sequential for world wide production of units (al types). Blocks are assigned to each county of manufacture, but roughly track in sequence. The first few digits (AFTER THE FIRST number- country code) will get you close on date if you have a way to look it up...


----------



## pcsaw (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is a link to a website that has a long list of Stihl chainsaws, with all the dates and specs.

I found this when looking for info on our Stihl 020AVSEQ Super Electronic quickstop.

Just look up the model !

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/GasbyManufacturer?OpenView&Start=117&Count=30&Expand=118#118

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/GasbyManufacturer?OpenView&Start=117&Count=30&Expand=118#118


----------



## tatoofastforyou (Sep 15, 2011)

*Stihl chainsaw serial numbers*

I need someone to help me understand how to read serial numbers on Stihl chainsaws. I would like to know what each number stands for. I have a serial number to use for an example 217300197. I would really appreciate any help I can get. Thank you


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Sep 16, 2011)

tatoofastforyou said:


> I need someone to help me understand how to read serial numbers on Stihl chainsaws. I would like to know what each number stands for. I have a serial number to use for an example 217300197. I would really appreciate any help I can get. Thank you





did you read all the previous posts, before your posted this?


----------



## SomewhatStock (Sep 16, 2011)

tatoofastforyou said:


> I need someone to help me understand how to read serial numbers on Stihl chainsaws. I would like to know what each number stands for. I have a serial number to use for an example 217300197. I would really appreciate any help I can get. Thank you


 
From what I remember Stihl telling me, all units that had a 300 sequence for the middle 3 digits, were recalled.


----------



## chopmistchopper (Oct 20, 2011)

OK GURU'S HOW ABOUT THESE #'S 

127505117

116446918

Any info would be great thanks


----------



## jus2fat (Oct 20, 2011)

chopmistchopper said:


> OK GURU'S HOW ABOUT THESE #'S
> 
> 127505117
> 
> ...


Call your Stihl dealer and _maybe_ he will run them..??

The first digit "1" indicates both were made in Germany

J2F


----------



## ifixbuses (Mar 22, 2012)

I was hoping someone from this thread could help me out I won't bore you all by reposting ill jst link to my new post.


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/196802.html


----------



## Conda71 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi I am new to this forum.

I have been given a Stihl 028 AV Super Serial # 222410541. 
If I could get some info that would be great.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## jus2fat (Aug 12, 2012)

The first "2" means it was manufactured in Virginia Beach, Virginia..U.S.A

Model Profile: 028 AV type 2


J2F


----------



## Conda71 (Aug 12, 2012)

Cool it was made in Virginia Beach but with it being tagged an AV Super would the displacement not be around 51 or 53 cc.

Thanks,


----------



## jus2fat (Aug 12, 2012)

Acres site does not list an 028 AV Super..so I went with the 028 AV type two..later model

The original 028 AV of 1977 was 43 cc's

The 028 AV "Super Woodboss" was also 47 cc's..this from my 1990 Stihl catalog.

When the 029 came out in 1993 it was 54.1 cc's

J2F


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2012)

Conda71 said:


> Cool it was made in Virginia Beach but with it being tagged an AV Super would the displacement not be around 51 or 53 cc.
> 
> Thanks,



51.4cc (some sources say 51.5).


----------



## thesawisthelaw (Jul 2, 2013)

anyone have anything on 149403350 ?

Stihl customer support at 800-610-6677
comes back with NO production data on the saw itself
since their records only go back to 1999 and he says it seems to be older. 

and when he checks registration data it show up as a FS106 trimmer ;-)
rather than a magnum....


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Jul 2, 2013)

Here's an AS thread on the subject.


----------



## pappapjim (Jul 16, 2013)

BostonBull said:


> Some Husky saws age can be determined by the serial number. Stihl just asigns a random number to the unit, and you can only tell the age if the dealer/buyer registered it through Stihl.
> 
> So..........whats the number?



#227740602


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 16, 2013)

pappapjim said:


> #227740602



All that tells me is that it is a US made (Virginia Beach) saw, but the numbers after the first "2" (for US) will mean something to someone that keeps a track of the numbers - they aren't just pulled out of thin air, even though they aren't directly decodable.


----------



## pappapjim (Jul 16, 2013)

*pappapjim*



SawTroll said:


> All that tells me is that it is a US made (Virginia Beach) saw, but the numbers after the first "2" (for US) will mean something to someone that keeps a track of the numbers - they aren't just pulled out of thin air, even though they aren't directly decodable.



I contacted stihl and they told me this number was before their numbers were maintained and the saw was made sometime before 1999. Thanks for your help


----------



## mikedennis0586 (Jul 29, 2014)

163437506...is this a 066 red light edition or not?


----------



## BGE541 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello all,

This is my first post here but I thought I'd ask as I have two cases that I would like to work on but want a solid ID before I begin...

First #: 11280210761

Second#: 11220210764

Thank you.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 7, 2014)

BGE541 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post here but I thought I'd ask as I have two cases that I would like to work on but want a solid ID before I begin...
> 
> ...


Neither one comes back as a valid SN. Post up pics and we can likely identify them.


----------



## BGE541 (Dec 7, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Neither one comes back as a valid SN. Post up pics and we can likely identify them.


 
Thank you for the reply... I think they DID'NT come back cause im an ass hat and those are the crank case #'s not the Serial numbers...

Can I get any information from those #'s? I will have to get some good photos of the SN later...

Thank you again.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes, those look like PNs. 1128 signifies a 044/046. 1122 signifies a 064/066.


----------



## BGE541 (Dec 7, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, those look like PNs. 1128 signifies a 044/046. 1122 signifies a 064/066.


 Great start, Thank you.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 7, 2014)

Did they ever have letters in the serial numbers? I have an 036, the best I can see, is: 226F00879?? Also, anyone one this serial #: 176278201. Thanks


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 7, 2014)

From what I understand Stihl can tell you who the original purchaser was by the serial# whereas husky doesn't keep these kind of records unless you have the receipt.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 8, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> Did they ever have letters in the serial numbers? I have an 036, the best I can see, is: 226F00879?? Also, anyone one this serial #: 176278201. Thanks


 The second saw serial number was a 660 purchased in Aug 2013. They never had letters in the serial numbers, so the first one is going to have to take some more looking. 


Gypo Logger said:


> From what I understand Stihl can tell you who the original purchaser was by the serial# whereas husky doesn't keep these kind of records unless you have the receipt.


Only if the selling dealer, or the purchaser, registered the saw for warranty.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 8, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> The second saw serial number was a 660 purchased in Aug 2013. They never had letters in the serial numbers, so the first one is going to have to take some more looking.
> 
> Only if the selling dealer, or the purchaser, registered the saw for warranty.


 
Thanks


----------



## Workin'Rabbit (Mar 29, 2015)

I inherited a saw from a friend of mines family after he passed. The cover over the air filter has a 311y sticker on it but the Mennonite gentleman who runs a small engine shop just a few miles from me says it's a bigger saw.... Maybe a 440 or even a 660. The serial number (if I'm correct) is 160988571. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## larryms290 (Apr 2, 2016)

Conda71 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have been given a Stihl 028 AV Super Serial # 222410541.
> If I could get some info that would be great.
> ...


I traded for one of these the other day, It's not a Super it's 44mm but I'm changing it to 46mm. I would love to know about what year model it is for the sake of parts and my own curiosity. My cover says Wood Boss 028 AV & something about electronic. Serial #212616761


----------



## larryms290 (Apr 2, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> 51.4cc (some sources say 51.5).


If you do the math or use online cc calculator it is 51.5 and on a 290 it is 57cc, I've seen that debated before, especially from 290 haters.


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 2, 2016)

*Registered to* : Snyder Bros Inc
409 Butler Rd
Kittanning, PA 16201-4403
USA
*Date Purchased* : 01/27/2005

*Primary Use* :

*Ultra Warranty* : No - *Expired* 04/27/2005
*EWP* : None


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 2, 2016)

that is what stihl site says


----------



## larryms290 (Apr 2, 2016)

backhoelover said:


> that is what stihl site says


I would appreciate very much if someone would run my 028 
Serial #212616761 I have a feeling it's a series II Wood Boss, My number seems a little older than most of these listed.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 2, 2016)

larryms290 said:


> If you do the math or use online cc calculator it is 51.5 and on a 290 it is 57cc, I've seen that debated before, especially from 290 haters.



As the bore/stroke numbers aren't always 100% accurate, the calculation won't always be either - but who really cares?

"Nominal" numbers from the manufacturers are good enough for any comparison purpose, and I fail to see what "290 haters" have to do with this?

If you list the MS290 (or a 357xp) as 57cc, it is fine with me - but not if you list them as 57*.0*cc, as that directly contradicts the manufacturers own listings (that in both cases are 56.5).


----------



## larryms290 (Apr 2, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> As the bore/stroke numbers aren't always 100% accurate, the calculation won't always be either - but who really cares?
> 
> "Nominal" numbers from the manufacturers are good enough for any comparison purpose, and I fail to see what "290 haters" have to do with this?
> 
> If you list the MS290 (or a 357xp) as 57cc, it is fine with me - but not if you list them as 57*.0*cc, as that directly contradicts the manufacturers own listings (that in both cases are 56.5).


I have seen that too on the website but on the very handle label of every 290 i've seen it says 57cc and if you calculate the 46mm bore and the 34mm stroke (which I guess your saying are rounded numbers possibly?) that does come to 57cc. I get it there's really no difference between 56 & 57 so what does it matter. Just thought it was strange the say one thing on the website specs then clearly another on the saw label. Maybe the calculator I used was rounding, not sure.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 2, 2016)

larryms290 said:


> I have seen that too on the website but on the very handle label of every 290 i've seen it says 57cc and if you calculate the 46mm bore and the 34mm stroke (which I guess your saying are rounded numbers possibly?) that does come to 57cc. I get it there's really no difference between 56 & 57 so what does it matter. Just thought it was strange the say one thing on the website specs then clearly another on the saw label. Maybe the calculator I used was rounding, not sure.



There is a difference in meaning between 57 and 57.0. 56.5 rounds off to 57, but certainly not to 57.0.


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 2, 2016)

212616761 stihl power portal is telling me this is not the right number. could be it is a older unit. check numbers one more time for me


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 2, 2016)

028??
yeah, that is an older unit......


----------



## larryms290 (Apr 2, 2016)

backhoelover said:


> 212616761 stihl power portal is telling me this is not the right number. could be it is a older unit. check numbers one more time for me


I double checked, that is the number on it. I'm guessing early 80s ??


----------



## Gun32gtr (Aug 17, 2016)

Can someone do mine? Serial number is 140755644. I'm in australia and was told ms660 saw cheers


----------



## dom1971 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me the models based on these two serial numbers ? 225406807 and 234210435. I have tried to find a search engine for Stihl serial number but unsuccessful. Thank You


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jan 26, 2019)

225406807 does not come up
234210435 is an 026 sold 1997


----------



## dom1971 (Jan 26, 2019)

Stihl #1 said:


> 225406807 does not come up
> 234210435 is an 026 sold 1997


Thank You


----------



## Woodslasher (May 1, 2019)

What does a t or an x in front of a serial # mean? My MS361 has an x in front of the serial # and I'm wondering if it was added by an owner or if it means remanufactured. With my luck it probably means reject.


----------



## DND 9000 (May 2, 2019)

I think I`ve read in the past that the "x" means that there was done an inspection after the production process (for example leakage test etc.)


----------



## Woodslasher (May 2, 2019)

If it's an inspection stamp, why do none of my other Stihls have it? Were only certain ones inspected?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 2, 2019)

DND 9000 said:


> I think I`ve read in the past that the "x" means that there was done an inspection after the production process (for example leakage test etc.)



This is what I have heard from my dealer and service rep, they start each saw at the factory, remote fuel line attached to the carb, if the saw tunes and runs with no issues then it passes inspection. If there is a problem with the engine it goes to another diagnose/inspection station to be corrected, this is when it gets an X before the serial number. This is what I have been told, I have no official docs from Stihl for support. Out of the several hundred Stihls I have worked over I only remembers seeing two different model saws with an X preceding the ser no., seems logical most of the production run of any given day do not need to be overhauled.


----------



## DND 9000 (May 2, 2019)

Yes that is what I mean.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 2, 2019)

DND 9000 said:


> Yes that is what I mean.



Just adding to what you started, maybe I should not have quoted you, no disrespect meant and I can edit out the quote feature if it offends you in any way.


----------



## DND 9000 (May 2, 2019)

@pioneerguy600

No problem, you explained it way better as I. There is no need to edit the post.


----------



## Woodslasher (May 3, 2019)

While we're on this, would someone look up the serial # or tell me how to? I've got more questions than answers with that saw and I'm hoping the # might help answer some of them. 
P.S. Off topic, but is there a Picco bar for Picco chain or could I run 3/8 Picco on a regular 3/8 bar?


----------



## DND 9000 (May 3, 2019)

3/8P has it`s own guide bar. The drive links on 3/8P are 1.1mm or 1.3mm. On the regular 3/8 it`s 1.6mm. 3/8P is used for example on the MS 241. The bar mount between 3/8P (3005) and 3/8 (3003) is also different.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 3, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> While we're on this, would someone look up the serial # or tell me how to? I've got more questions than answers with that saw and I'm hoping the # might help answer some of them.
> P.S. Off topic, but is there a Picco bar for Picco chain or could I run 3/8 Picco on a regular 3/8 bar?



Maybe I missed where you posted your serial number, I could have uncle Harley look it up if you post it here.


----------



## HarleyT (May 3, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Maybe I missed where you posted your serial number, I could have uncle Harley look it up if you post it here.


Yes, I am pretty good.... But I have to have at least 3 digits of it!!!


----------



## Woodslasher (May 3, 2019)

Sorry, I kept on forgetting to post it until inopportune times. I believe the # is: X 267832755.


----------



## HarleyT (May 4, 2019)

Product Type : Chain Saws
Model : MS361
Serial Number : 267832755
0) && ProductRegistrationWithClaims().length>0 && !showLoader()) && !errorMsg()">
*SERIAL NUMBER SEARCH RESULTS*

Results found for search criteria "Serial Number-267832755"

*Product Information
Registered To: 
XXXXX XXXXXXXX , XXXXXX XXXXXXX XXXXX,* P.O. BOX XXX, GEORGETOWN, CA, 95634, USA
*Date Purchased:* 09/26/2006
*Primary Use: * Professional / Institutional Use
*Ultra Warranty: * N/A
*Expired: * 12/25/2006


----------



## Woodslasher (May 4, 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen! He's done it again!  Looks like it hasn't moved that much. I'm probably about 20 minutes away from the original owner's house. Thanks for the info on the manufacturing date and "primary use". Now I just need to identify Mr.X....


----------



## HarleyT (May 4, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> Ladies and gentlemen! He's done it again!  Looks like it hasn't moved that much. I'm probably about 20 minutes away from the original owner's house. Thanks for the info on the manufacturing date and "primary use". Now I just need to identify Mr.X....


Send me a p.m...It is a company.


----------



## Hooks'n'Ammo (May 11, 2019)

Hey fellas, I just picked up an 044 for an amazing deal. Wondering if i got the old 10mm pin or 12mm version. Any help is appreciated. Serial Number is 131096034


----------



## DND 9000 (May 12, 2019)

The information on that is a little bit different. What I found is

from machine number X 29 583 701 (12mm version) (found in both US and German IPL)
from machine number X 29 382 283 (12mm version) (US Tech Info)

That means, you should have the 12mm version.


----------



## Hooks'n'Ammo (May 12, 2019)

DND 9000 said:


> The information on that is a little bit different. What I found is
> 
> from machine number X 29 583 701 (12mm version) (found in both US and German IPL)
> from machine number X 29 382 283 (12mm version) (US Tech Info)
> ...



Hey thanks a lot for the quick reply. I’m pretty stoked to have found this saw. It was such a good deal I had to contact my local police dept to run the serial numbers to check if it was stolen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodslasher (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm back! And with another 361 #! Even another x--------- serial #! Couls someone give me the rundown on number 264253539? And tell me what's special about a 361 CW vs. my plain '06 361 N(ada)?


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 8, 2019)

Product Type : Chain Saws
Model : MS361
Serial Number : 264253539

0) && ProductRegistrationWithClaims().length>0 && !showLoader()) && !errorMsg()">
*SERIAL NUMBER SEARCH RESULTS*

Results found for search criteria "Serial Number-264253539"

*Product Information
Registered To: 
XXXXXXXXXXX , * PO BOX XXX, GEORGETOWN, CA, 95634, USA
*Date Purchased:* 02/09/2005
*Primary Use: * Personal Home Use
*Ultra Warranty: * N/A
*Expiration Date: * 02/09/2006


----------



## Woodslasher (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks! I woulda thought it was newer than my other one, not older.


----------



## Rick Artman (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello to all fairly new to the forum. Anyway just purchased a ms 250 ser. # 504141068 would like to find out what I can
about it. Thanx in advance Rick


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 1, 2019)

Product Type : Chain Saws
Model : MS250
Serial Number : 504141068

0) && ProductRegistrationWithClaims().length>0 && !showLoader()) && !errorMsg()">
*SERIAL NUMBER SEARCH RESULTS*

Results found for search criteria "Serial Number-504141068"

*Product Information
Registered To: 
xxxxxx, xxxxxx , 
xxxxxxxx xxxxxx*
ST, ALBIA, IA, 52531, USA
*Date Purchased:* 05/04/2016
*Primary Use: * Personal Home Use
*Ultra Warranty: * Yes
*Expiration Date: * 05/04/2018


----------



## Rick Artman (Jul 1, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> *Product Information
> Registered To:
> xxxxxx, xxxxxx ,
> xxxxxxxx xxxxxx*
> ...




I want to extend a big thanx for the information. Rick


----------



## Basketcase (Jul 9, 2020)

Hey guys, I gave the acres site a try and had no luck. Maybe someone here can decipher... So I picked up a little old saw from an elderly woman whom inherited from her late brother. Apparently a woodsman in the 1970s-80s and was his light duty saw. She said he bought it new in Bellingham WA from a saw shop that she believes is still there but may have changed names a time or two. Looks like an 026 but I’d guess it out dates that series of saw. Anyway it’s stamped 218873834, any ideas? I’d like to try and round up some pieces for it and bring it back to life. Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 9, 2020)

Basketcase said:


> Hey guys, I gave the acres site a try and had no luck. Maybe someone here can decipher... So I picked up a little old saw from an elderly woman whom inherited from her late brother. Apparently a woodsman in the 1970s-80s and was his light duty saw. She said he bought it new in Bellingham WA from a saw shop that she believes is still there but may have changed names a time or two. Looks like an 026 but I’d guess it out dates that series of saw. Anyway it’s stamped 218873834, any ideas? I’d like to try and round up some pieces for it and bring it back to life. Appreciate any feedback.


Put up a pic of it.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 9, 2020)

1


*CHAIN SAWS
Series Model Production Years

1101 BL 1952-1959


1102 BLK 1954-1966


1106


Contra 06 1959-1968


Contra S 06 1964-1968


Contra 070 1959-1968


070 1968-1977


090 1968-1977


1107


07 1961-1965


07S 1965-1968


1108


08 1963-1965


08S 1965-1994


S10 1968-1973


1109 090G 1969-1985


1110


040 1966-1967


041 1967-1975


041FB 1976-1986


041AV 1967-1986


041AVE 1968-1973


041AVS 1977-1983


041AVQ 1981-1985


1111


050 1968-1972


051 1972-1985


075 1974-1980


076 1980-1986


1112 041G 1969-1975


1113


030 1970-1971


031 1971-1982


031E 1973-1982


031Q 1980-1982


032 1978-1985


1114


020 1971-1979


020AVP 1972-1979


020 Super 1979-1994


1115


045 1974-1980


045 Super 1977-1980


056AV 1980-1985


056AVSE 1980-1984


1116


015 1973-1980


015L 1973-1983


015AV 1976-1983


015AVE 1974-1983


015AVEQ 1978-1983


1117


042AV 1976-1980


048 1980-1985


1118


028AV, 028WB 1979-1980


028AVEQ 1979-1983


028AVS 1983-1990


1119


038AVE 1980-1985


038AVEFB 1983-1985


038AVS 1982-1985


038AVSFB 1985-1993


038AVM 1984-1989


038 MAGNUM® 1985-1997


1120


09 Mini Boss™ 1993-2006


009 1980-1989


009LE 1982-2009


010AV 1978-1982


010AVE 1982-1985


011AVEQ 1980-1990


011AVT 1980-1982


011AVET 1982-1996


012AVE 1986-1994


012AVET 1986-1989


1121 024AVEQ 1982-1985


1121


024AVEQWB 1985-1994


024AVES 1984-1989


026 1988-2002


026 Pro 1996-2002


MS 260, 260 P 2002-2011


Series Model Production Years​ 

1122


064AV 1986-1997


066 1988-2003


MS 660 2004-2014


MS 6w50 2005-20012


1123


021, 023 1990-2002


023C, 023L 1996-2002


025 1991-2002


MS 210 2002-2008


MS 230 2002-2012


MS 250 2002-Current


1124


084 1985-1997


088 1997-2004


MS 880 2004-Current


1125


034AV 1984-1993


036 1991-2001


036 Pro 1996-2001


036QS 1997-2002


MS 360, 360 P, 360QS 2002-2005


1127


029, 039 1992-2000


MS 290 2000-2012


MS 310, 390 2000-2009


1128


004 1988-2001


046 1996-2001


MS 440 2001-2012


MS 460 2001-2012


MS 461 2013-Current


1129


020T 1996-2002


MS 200 T 2002-2012


1130


017 1995-2002


018 1999-2002


MS 170, 180 2002-Current


MS 180 C-B 2002-2012


1132


019T 1997-2002


MS 191 T 2002-2006


1133 MS 270, 280 2003-2010


1135 MS 361 2004-2010


1137


MS 192 T 2005-2014


MS 193 T 2014-Current


1138


MS 441 2007-2012


MS 441 C-M 2011-Current


1139 MS 171, 181, 211 2009-Current


1140


MS 311, 391 2009-Current


MS 362, 362 C-MQ 2010-2014


MS 362 C-M 2014-Current


1141


MS 271, 291 2010-Current


MS 261 2010-2014


MS 261 C-M, 261 C-MQ 2014-Current


1143


MS 241 C-M, 241 C-MQ 2014-Current


MS 251, 251 C-BE 2013-Current


1144 MS 661 C-M 2014-Current


1145


MS 201 T C, 201 C 2011-2015


MS 201 T C-M, 201 C-EM 2015-Current


1146 MS 150 C-E, MS 150 T C-E 2013-Current


ELECTRIC CHAIN SAWS​ 

1202 E30 1967-1985


1203 E15 1967-1985


1204 E10 1973-1984


1206 E14 1984-1997


1207


E20 1985-1998


E220Q 1999-2002


MSE 220 2003-2014


1208


E140, E180 1998-2002


MSE 140, 180 2003-2014


1209 MSE 170 C-BQ, 210 C-BQ 2014-Current​

1210 MSE 250 C-Q 2015-Current*


----------



## Basketcase (Jul 9, 2020)

Honestly didn’t see much to do with serial numbers but I might have missed something when trying to make a connection there.


----------



## MichMich (Jul 10, 2020)

Could you guys check this for me?

175748950
Or
175748960

Am not 100% sure of my reading, sorry


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 10, 2020)

I put the list up to give you the date range.

I no longer have a password to look serial numbers up, but if it is real old, it likely wouldn't be in the database.

026 1988-2002


026 Pro 1996-2002

Take a pic of things with the airfilter cover off, and we could narrow the age down a bit better.


----------



## Basketcase (Jul 10, 2020)

HarleyT said:


> I put the list up to give you the date range.
> 
> I no longer have a password to look serial numbers up, but if it is real old, it likely wouldn't be in the database.
> 
> ...


Yeah I honestly don’t know how to glean any info from that list you posted. I looked at it for quite awhile several days ago on my own before even asking here. My question wasn’t age as much as whether it’s an 026 or not. I’m pretty sure it is but thought the serial number might clear that up. Thanks for your assistance. I’ll probably call the dealer I guess.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 10, 2020)

Well, it is either an 024 or 026, but sure looks like an 026.
Many 024s had only 1 bar nut.


----------



## Basketcase (Jul 10, 2020)

HarleyT said:


> Well, it is either an 024 or 026, but sure looks like an 026.
> Many 024s had only 1 bar nut.


Wow, never came across a single bar nut saw! Interesting detail. Much obliged!


----------



## Mikesawed (Jul 16, 2021)

Hey guys, I just registered after having issues with the Captcha for months. I only recently started picking up saws that stunt don't run for little too nothing and twisting repairing them to resell to fill in the blanks left by my disability check. After going through yet another hurricane, Sally was the last one, when no chainsaw and only a battery operated Sawzall to get down the road with with winds still kicking at hurricane strength. When you grew up dealing with hurricanes you tend to get out before it's really over and start clearing at least you're own driveway, then the closest path to a main road to allow Emergancy vehicles a way in and out as well as repair vehicles and residents. I still didn't have a chainsaw. But within the next 6 months I had bought, triaged repaired and sold almost 40 with a profit of about $50 per unit. Most are only fuel lines and primer buttons or a carb adjustment. They all get a thorough going through and anything questionable gets replaced. Well in this side hustle I managed to get going I bought a Stihl MS260 for $20. I had it running in a hour. All it needed was to turn the carb screws all the way in and back of 2 turns. It fired off and I fine tuned it with a Tach from there. I also picked up a box saw for $20.And got Ask the info I got was it was a Stihl and all the parts where there. When the cylinder and head where in great shape, no scratches or any blemishes. The coil tested good, the only thing I could tell it really need was a carb and fuel lines and maybe the decompression valve. But the problem is there are no identifying Mathers baskets markers on this saw except the Serial number and the 1128 stamped into the sprocket, clutch and drum. So from that I got that it was an 046. But The serial number starts with a "+" sign. And ordering the clutch, drum, bearing, worm gear for an 046 and the worm gear and the drum are both to big, the drum by .5mm. I mean it actually binds on the chain brake and stops the drum and sprocket from turning when turned by hand when the plug taken out. So I'm wondering is this a 046 Magnum, a standard 046 it the MS 460. It's an older saw and significantly larger than my MS260. And it has the old fuel and oil cap without the flap that locks it down. The serial number is +142274595. It does appear to have the ported muffler. I'm intending to use it on an Alaskan mill. Hurricane Sally dropped 6 nice cedar limbs behind my shop ava wiped out the canoe rack built back there that held 6 canoes. When cutting them to take to the road I noticed they where almost purple. So I processed them on my table saw and my Radial arm saw and got some nice wood with a stunning grain when 3D shifting effect. I made a set of grips for a friends .32 Pistol and it took it from I'm embarrassed to know him to dude you wanna sell that? And I'm not the only one wanting to buy it now that I did the grips for him. But processing that wood got me wanting to build a mil where I can cut some nice slabs. And I have a buddy that carves gun stocks that has volunteered to carve me the table from Sons of anarchy if I get him the wood to do it. This saw looks like it will be a good one to run the mill with. But I need to know all I can about it and all I have is the serial number to go with. Can anyone help me and give me any more info about this saw so I can get the right parts and get it going? Thanks guys. 
Sorry such a long post, there was just alot to say to give the entire picture. 

Any help is appreciated. 

Mike


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 16, 2021)

That could be an 044/440 _or_ the brake could be on, it’s happened to me a few times.


----------



## Mikesawed (Jul 16, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> That could be an 044/440 _or_ the brake could be on, it’s happened to me a few times.


The brake is not on, that's the first thing I checked. The part number stamped into the sprocket, clutch and drum all say it's an 046. But nothing says whether it's a Magnum 046, a standard 046 or a MS 460. It's old so I didn't think it's a MS460. I believe the MS models all have the flip lock on the fuel and oil tanks. From everything I have read it's about 2000 when the "0" got put on the back and the MS added to the front to make a 046 a MS460


----------



## Mikesawed (Jul 16, 2021)

L


Mikesawed said:


> The brake is not on, that's the first thing I checked. The part number stamped into the sprocket, clutch and drum all say it's an 046. But nothing says whether it's a Magnum 046, a standard 046 or a MS 460. It's old so I didn't think it's a MS460. I believe the MS models all have the flip lock on the fuel and oil tanks. From everything I have read it's about 2000 when the "0" got put on the back and the MS added to the front to make a 046 a MS460


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 16, 2021)

It's from Georgia.


----------



## Mikesawed (Jul 16, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> It's from Georgia.
> 
> View attachment 918751


That's awesome! And it might help explain why the parts i got didn't fit. Any idea what the "+" at the beginning of the serial number is?


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 16, 2021)

Here is a bulletin. I think I remember someone saying something about if a saw was held at the factory and the problem was then corrected, may have to do with the +. But my memory is foggy, as I used to drink and post a lot.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 16, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> Here is a bulletin. I think I remember someone saying something about if a saw was held at the factory and the problem was then corrected, may have to do with the +. But my memory is foggy, as I used to drink and post a lot.


That is what you told me many, many moons ago.


----------



## Mikesawed (May 7, 2022)

I have a Stihl Chainsaw I got free as a box of parts when buying broken down chainsaws to repair and resell. I paid $30 for 5 various Poulan saws, a Husqvarna 141 and this Stihl. When putting together the Stihl I found that all the parts are there, but it has no compression and needs to be rebuilt. The issue is that there is no badging or identifying markers other than the serial number. And I can't find anywhere to look up the serial number to identify this saw so I can buy parts to rebuild it. When comparing it to my MS260 it's much larger, I mean at least half again of not double it's physical size. I process some of my own wood to make things like jewelry boxes, memorial boxes, name plaques, display cases, live edge end tables and night stands etc. So I'm not cutting 20' planks. More like 6' or less and about 2" thick or less so they can be planed down. With the size of this saw in hoping to use it in an Alaskan mill. My band saw isn't big enough to process lumber as my radial arm saw and table saw can't process anything but small pieces since they are both 10" blades. I have used a piece if 1x4 as a guide and using my MS260 successfully cut planks straight enough to reasonably plane down into nice pieces. But the 260 really lacks the power needed and gives me a serious workout starting at about cut 3. And those are only 30" pieces.

So, my question is can anyone either tell me where I can go to run my serial number besides the dealer (they haven't been very cooperative and act like they don't have the ability to run a serial number knowing very well that is I brought it in for repair they would run the serial number to see if parts where available and to order them). The guy that I got it from said he thought it might be a 046, but wasn't sure.. If it is then I need to figure out of it's a Magnum or not. The serial number is 142274595.. I have attached a picture of the saw in question next to my MS260 so you can see the size difference. And in that picture is also a close up of the serial number. 

Cross your fingers, I'm waiting on a call today to go pick up a 025 for $35. Supposedly it runs but won't stay running. But for $35 I can tear it down and rebuild it and still have a sweet deal. And from my research the 025 looks to still be a good saw even 20 years after they discontinued it and OEM parts still appear to be available. At least that's what it's being said. I haven't tried to locate any and order them yet. I'm hoping it's just a carb adjustment since the current owner just replaced the carb and admittedly knows nothing about working on them. So hopefully by the end of the day my girlfriend will be operating a Husqvarna 141 (the throttle return spring that had it down came in yesterday. And I will be running the MS260 or three 025 depending on what I'm cutting. And as soon as I know what saw this big one is I can get it fixed and get further into processing the lumber I need to start making my own designs more regularly and not having to depend on finding an antique box that I can refinish and rework into what a customer wants.


----------



## DND 9000 (May 7, 2022)

You asked that already on July 21 2021 here in this thread.

HarleyT gave you the answer, see this post:




__





Question about Stihl serial numbers


1 CHAIN SAWS Series Model Production Years 1101 BL 1952-1959 1102 BLK 1954-1966  1106 Contra 06 1959-1968 Contra S 06 1964-1968 Contra 070 1959-1968 070 1968-1977 090 1968-1977 1107 07 1961-1965 07S 1965-1968 1108 08 1963-1965 08S 1965-1994 S10 1968-1973 1109 090G...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 7, 2022)

That saw is an 046 not a MS460, the MS 460 series saws have flippy caps, there is no difference between magnum and a regular 046 except the magnum sticker on the cover. What parts did you get that wouldn`t fit.?


----------



## Savage3 (May 8, 2022)

Decoding Stihl Chainsaw Serial and Part Numbers – workshoppist.com


----------



## Mikesawed (May 9, 2022)

DND 9000 said:


> You asked that already on July 21 2021 here in this thread.
> 
> HarleyT gave you the answer, see this post:
> 
> ...


Yes, I couldn't find the info he gave me at the time of the second posting. He told me it was a 046 but the warranty card he sent me a screenshot of said MS460. And there was nothing days about it being a Magnum or not. Is there a owner problem asking again and possibly getting further input? I mean the way you come across is as if I violated some sort of rule of decorum. Other people could have joined that are able to provide me with more information. And the information they I got wasn't definitive enough to allow me to confidently purchase the parts that I need. I appreciate his input, but I was left with questions as well.


----------



## DND 9000 (May 9, 2022)

No there is no problem. I was just wondering why you ask again, because the question was already answered. About the Magnum thing: On this model it is just a marketing thing from STIHL. There is no difference in cc`s like it was on the older 038 for example with it`s variants super and magnum.


----------

